# Uh-oh!  Is this a repair on my Dr. Soules?



## annie44 (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't tell if this is a repair - what do you think?


----------



## annie44 (Jul 23, 2007)

A close-up


----------



## woody (Jul 23, 2007)

It could be a burst bubble.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies - it is glass ( I tapped it with a knife) and I am pretty sure that it's not a burst bubble.  I emailed the seller and asked him if he knows if it has been repaired.  The color of the glass appears to be exactly the same as the rest of the bottle.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 23, 2007)

*Cindy* - I agree w/ Lobey ...It looks like a repair in the mold itself. I've seen this w/ many demis and other blown bottles. This only adds to the beauty of each piece, I feel.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Meech - I really appreciate the quick replies because I opened the bottle and immediately had an anxiety attack thinking I'd been taken - I paid a lot less than what these usually sell for, but I really think repairs should be disclosed, or I might not have bid.  A mold anomaly is okay with me.  Here's the bottle.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with Meech & Lobey ! A mold repair !
 A small hand held blacklight is a good investment to detect repairs. This will put your mind at ease on future purchases .  I see some that are quite reasonable selling on ebay. If I can find them ..... I will post the link.


----------



## kungfufighter (Jul 23, 2007)

No need to worry Cindy - it's simply a repair in the mold that adds character to the piece.  I have had several Soules with this same mold anomaly.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank-you everyone!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 23, 2007)

I love that kind of stuff. It really does give a bottle character.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2007)

Cindy,..You've great taste in glass, I always look forward to your pictures,...What a beautiful bottle!                                Joe


----------



## annie44 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank-you Joe!


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 4, 2007)

Cindy--You just reminded me i have a doyles with a mold repair that i picked up from ron way back when[]Here it is its on the reverse panel. Its actually pretty good sized to Id say 1/2 an inch by a 1/4 of an inch


----------

